# Crate training FAIL



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

So this is four month old Roxy trapped on the wrong side of her homemade crate barrier... covered in piss. She went four days without peeing in her crate, and I was starting to think we were past this


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Omgosh what a cutie!  

My 6.5 month old still pee's everytime she is in her crate.. (its unexpected for there not to be pee..) because of her anxiety.. she sometimes will poop too.. poor kiddo..  I give her composure, put a fan and radio on. And i never leave her for more then 5 hours. So dont feel too bad, my girl has a ways to go too!! 
But a "normal" pup will always have those little accidents once in a while! (even if it makes you go crazy- it will be okay) 
Just keep plugging away and she will get there eventually. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

She is so cute! Now you know you need to take her out more often that's all


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine pees in her crate also. .it never fails. We have to wash crate and blankets everyday and her.. Well more like every other day but it's still annoying. Other than that she is a really good pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 4 months old and not house trained. every pup i've
had has been house broken within 2 weeks and 2 weeks is on
the exceptional side. take your pup out more often.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

My pup is 4 mths and she is house trained.. just has accidents in the crate.. is this the same with you OP?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya just take your Roxy out more. She doesn't want to pee in her crate......

If you know she has to be in there a while limit what she drinks beforehand.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Fade2Black said:


> Ya just take your Roxy out more. She doesn't want to pee in her crate......
> 
> If you know she has to be in there a while limit what she drinks beforehand.....


 
Agree. My pup is 14 weeks and he's housetrained. He doesn't have accidents in his crate, holds it all night now, and has started letting me know when he needs to go out.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Manage her water and your timing better and you can put this problem behind you. Four months old is too old to be peeing in the crate unless you are screwing up.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup good info. I have a 10 wk old who was pissing and shiitin in her crate... Then I found this forum and followed instructions to the T and after a week
Of craziness and dedication to following the training instructions on here, it has finally paid off!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

We haven't had any issues with our gsd and crate training. .
Like others have said, make sure to monitor water/food intake before crating.
We also make sure our pup gets physical and/or mental exercise before he goes in the crate. 
If your gsd pup can get past your divider, maybe try a different divider so she can't get over and potty.
Good luck! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

She had been in the crate for about 20 minutes. It's not that she's incapable of holding it, because she goes without peeing much longer than that in the house. I can't even remember the last time she peed in the house. And yeah, our last dog was crate trained almost from the time he came home and house trained shortly afterward. I know all about how easy this SHOULD be, but then that only makes the whole ordeal more frustrating, doesn't it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh and we adjusted the divider. That was the first time she had gotten past it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Ares God Of War said:


> Mine pees in her crate also. .it never fails. We have to wash crate and blankets everyday and her.. Well more like every other day but it's still annoying. Other than that she is a really good pup!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha I know how you feel! The one plus side to all of this is that she's a bath-taking pro! I can still bathe her in the kitchen sink in a pinch because she stands so still and won't shake until after I've toweled her off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How long was she in the crate?


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I know it may defeat the purpose of a wire crate. But consider enclosing it with a thin plywood or plastic (something that can't be chewed) to make it feel more den like. Just a thought.


----------

